# sub trap



## svetdts (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, how do I calculate the tuned
core in sub trap


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

What sort of absorber are you looking to build? Helmholz? Sealed membrane panel? Broadband with damped membrane?

Bryan


----------



## svetdts (Jan 30, 2011)

ASC-SubTrap with tuned
core inside


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know specifically how they tune theirs quite honestly as they're not terribly open about their proprietary designs which is understandable.

Bryan


----------



## svetdts (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, it is, but I'll do a Helmholtz resonator tuned to 70hz, which to me is enough.No and without it the effect is unexpectedly good.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A Helmholtz can be effective if your problem is very narrow in nature. Just understand that on a per unit area basis, they're not as efficient as a more broadband solution like the damped membrane of the ASC or any other damped membrane.

They will also not deal with decay time issues other than at close to the tuning frequency.

Bryan


----------

